# Does your child wind up before bed?



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

My daughter winds up before bedtime. It's something she's always done. She's a spirited kid, but I always assumed it was just a kid thing and not just her. After chatting with my dh last night I'm now curious about how many other kids do this!

I can't comment on my ds because he's only 10 m/o, but so far he's a mellow little thing.

edited to say please vote what they *usually* do. Some nights my dd only winds up a bit or is calm, but most of the time she's bouncing off the walls


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

Well here's my problem.. I have 2 kids.. One is what i would call a "spririted " child, and the other is not... It doesn't matter though because they both start to act like maniacs when they are getting tired.. I tried to tell MIL this when she took the boys, but she didn't listen, and had them up up to 2 hrs past their usual bed time.. I told her if she keeps them up late they just wake up at the same time, but are a bigger handful the next day.. Well she didn't listen i obviously don't know my own children..

Anyway.. She was ready to hand them back almost 2 days early bc she wasn't getting any sleep.. She said they weren't acting tired so she let them stay up...

I tried to warn her...

Warm Squishy Feelings...

Dyan


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

My son is very active, and his energy level usually stays high right up until bedtime. He does like his routine, so that helps. Snack, books, bath, books, nursing, bed. It takes forever, but it gets him to sleep eventually.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

My son is VERY active but I voted the last option. He seems to "know" when bed time is. He is a whirling dirvish before hand but when we start his bedtime routine: teeth, kisses nite nite and book he is a cuddly relaxed little guy who goes to bed with no problems. Are friends tell us we are truly blessed...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

neither of my girls are out of control in a normal day - well, not out of control for a toddler anyway







- but both are on fire b4 bedtime!


----------



## wwhippetcrazy (Mar 3, 2002)

Dd definately gets all hyped up before she crashes....lol....she doesn't really have a "bed time"....we usually all go together...or atleast me and dd....and one of the dogs







:

It's funny though...if she's tired before I'm ready to go to bed...then she gets all hyped up, chasing the dogs usually, and then comes and lays on the couch and is out in like 5 minutes....
When we go to bed, we read two stories, then she goes to sleep whether I stay up to read or not....

I think I lucked out with dd......
Jen


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't know what or why this is, but when I was a kid my dad had "tuckies time" (tickle time) before bed, and it totally worked for us, we slept like LOGS.
I've been doing the same for my DS - I tickle and wrestle with him in bed, give him "bad" kisses (he calls them BAD when I let my hair down and cover his face with it - :LOL)
A few minutes of that, and some snuggles, and then I leave (he sleeps in his own room) and he's OUT LIKE A LIGHT.

It works SO well, its really strange, my friends IRL and family don't believe us...... "why would you get him all excited before bed?"

So thats our bedtime secret ......

Chelly


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

A sure sign that bedtime is near is when Ethan starts going CRAZY - totally bouncing off the walls, banging, and being wild. My IL's can't believe it and when ever they are over and see him behaving that way and I say "Looks like it is time for bed" my FIL ALWAYS says "well he sure doesn't look tired, good luck". Of course he always falls asleep within minutes of the bedtime routine being done LOL!


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

well I have a 4 yr old that spirited, and a 18 month old thats active but really mellow~

anyway bedtime is really laid back and I am so happy because it sounds stressful for you mama's ~


----------



## Indigomama (Dec 26, 2001)

DS is an ABSOLUTE MANIAC before bed. We've just given in and go with it... works much better. DH chases ds around the table, living room, kitchen for fifteen minutes.... ds runs in the bedroom where I'm conveniently hanging out with a toothbrush and books. We do a little bouncing on the bed. Finally, snuggles and a book, and BAM. He's out.









The whole idea of soothing and calm before bedtime just didn't work. I think he just needs to discharge his excess energy so he can sleep better.


----------

